# K2 pressure washer



## Jameswelsh (Oct 9, 2014)

Hello can you use a suction hose on a k2


----------



## Clarkey-88 (Apr 29, 2014)

Read the manual?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

Jameswelsh said:


> Hello can you use a suction hose on a k2


For product or water feed ?


----------



## ZTChris (Feb 19, 2012)

Yes, you can. I have.


----------

